# Where to get chloroquine phosphate



## Reef keeper (Nov 22, 2014)

Carl was kind enough to offer some, but my fish are dead, so I won't be needing it. 

Where can I get CP in Canada? Or do I need to order from the US?


----------



## fesso clown (Nov 15, 2011)

Reef keeper said:


> Carl was kind enough to offer some, but my fish are dead, so I won't be needing it.
> 
> Where can I get CP in Canada? Or do I need to order from the US?


New Life Spectrum "ick sheild POWDER" (not tante food) is CP. you can google it and order a bottle online. Good to have in the medicine box. Sorry to hear about your fish.


----------



## Reef keeper (Nov 22, 2014)

Awesome. Ordered some from ebay


----------



## szl (Sep 18, 2015)

I bought the nls powder from BA Scarborough location a couple weeks ago


----------



## Reef keeper (Nov 22, 2014)

I'll check BA Hamilton tomorrow am. 

My amazing regal angel is still alive!


----------



## goobafish (Jan 27, 2015)

szl said:


> I bought the nls powder from BA Scarborough location a couple weeks ago


And I from BA Sauga. Was on sale for $5.


----------

